
Building a browser-based test automation server on the Google Cloud Platform - seleniumbase
https://github.com/seleniumbase/SeleniumBase/blob/master/integrations/google_cloud/ReadMe.md
======
boulos
Cool! Why'd you roll your own MySQL instead of using Cloud SQL though? With
Cloud SQL 2nd Generation you get a managed database even on an f1-micro for
less than $10.

~~~
seleniumbase
I just looked at the Cloud SQL ReadMe at
[https://cloud.google.com/sql/](https://cloud.google.com/sql/) and it
definitely looks cool. The MySQL component in SeleniumBase that you saw has
been there from the early days, before I started working with Google Cloud.
I've got a long list of features to add in the near future, and Cloud SQL can
definitely be one. Thanks for the idea!

------
manojlds
I've started using docker and docker-compose for browser automation.

Edit - I blogged about the basics of my setup -
[https://stacktoheap.com/blog/2016/01/04/running-
webdriverio-...](https://stacktoheap.com/blog/2016/01/04/running-webdriverio-
tests-using-docker-compose/)

~~~
seleniumbase
I built a Docker integration for SeleniumBase. You can find all the info in
the Docker ReadMe:
[https://github.com/seleniumbase/SeleniumBase/blob/master/int...](https://github.com/seleniumbase/SeleniumBase/blob/master/integrations/docker/ReadMe.md)

~~~
seleniumbase
On the topic of convenience and flexibilty, I've made it easier to use the
Selenium Grid Hub:
[https://github.com/seleniumbase/SeleniumBase/tree/master/int...](https://github.com/seleniumbase/SeleniumBase/tree/master/integrations/selenium_grid)

------
loadfocus
Or you can use [https://loadfocus.com](https://loadfocus.com) for only £10.95
per month, even cheaper and without having to do all the extra work.

~~~
lyonlim
Hi, loadfocus looks very good. We currently use loader.io and browserstack.

Quick question: does your load testing support websockets?

------
ridruejo
Glad to see them using Bitnami images :)

~~~
seleniumbase
That makes setup super easy! :)

